# Fläschchen Des Reinen Todes



## Sucura (5. Juni 2008)

Hi,  ich wollt mal wissen ob man Fläschchen des reinen Todes nur durch ein Geistesblitz erlernen kann oder auch durch ein rezept??

mfg suc


----------



## Tizianori (5. Juni 2008)

hi,
Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen aber ich glaube Geistesblitz

mfg tizianori


----------



## Rhianwen (5. Juni 2008)

Tizianori schrieb:


> hi,
> Ich müsste mich schwer täuschen aber ich glaube Geistesblitz
> 
> mfg tizianori



Du täuschst Dich nicht


----------



## Wesker22 (10. Juni 2008)

Ja nur Geistesblitz. Das Fläschchen hab ich gestern gelernt beim Erstellen von erheblichen Heiltränken :-)


----------



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

Oje da muss ich ja noch viele erhebliche heiltränke herstellen hab nur urmana zu urfeuer und fläschen des unerbitterlich angriffs durch geistesblitz gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2008)

Die Geitesblitze sind zufällig und haben nichts damit zu tun, was du gerade herstellst.


----------

